

Git for Windows 2.5.0 - chadly
https://github.com/git-for-windows/git/releases/tag/v2.5.0.windows.1

======
moserware
It's nice to see Microsoft supporting this now that they've committed to Git
in TFS/VSO. It's also good to have the latest version of Git.

Git on Windows has been stuck at 1.9.* for awhile and always in "preview"
because it was never really meant for production usage since the main
contributor wasn't able to spend much time on it (and even then, he didn't
primarily use Windows):
[http://episodes.gitminutes.com/2014/04/gitminutes-28-johanne...](http://episodes.gitminutes.com/2014/04/gitminutes-28-johannes-
schindelin-on.html)

I applaud the work that Johannes Schindelin (and others) did to get Git on
Windows for these past years of increasing usage and look forward to this
project taking it to the next level.

~~~
gonvaled
Oooops! I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (just done apt-get update/upgrade) and my
git version is 1.9.1 ...

~~~
moserware
On Ubuntu, you can get the latest version via:

    
    
      sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa
      sudo apt-get update
      sudo apt-get install git
      git --version
    

Note that this is at "git version 2.5.0"

This updated Git for Windows project brings that same version to Windows.

------
reuven
This is excellent news. I teach Git courses, and the Windows users (often the
majority) are often frustrated to be left behind, and/or be unable to use
modern features. This will be a big boost to their productivity, as well as
their parity with Unix/Linux users.

It's also excellent news, in that it provides yet another demonstration of
Microsoft's growing support for open-source projects. I'm not sure if I'm more
surprised or impressed, but it's a trend that I welcome, and that I think can
only help users and developers alike.

~~~
kyriakos
I'm a windows user and a bit of a got novice. Care to explain what I've been
missing?

~~~
reuven
The biggest differences (from what I can remember) have to do with the
behavior with remote branches, especially when it comes to pushing to a
remote.

------
baldfat
> The maintenance of Git for Windows is supported by Microsoft from now on.

So now maintenance is not done by GitHub. Hmmmm should be interesting to see
Git more integrated with Windows. I HATE developing on Windows due to a large
part git for windows and command line. Just look at installing Python on
Windows to see what is wrong with Windows :)

~~~
kbd
> Just look at installing Python on Windows to see what is wrong with Windows
> :)

I can't stand Windows either and haven't used it in years, but even many years
ago ActivePython worked just fine. Now there's Anaconda too, which I'm sure
works well (because Continuum is awesome).

So, I guess you're just referring to the standard distribution? What's wrong
with it on Windows?

~~~
baldfat
Yes Anaconda is okay BUT it isn't a vanilla install nor is it a simple pip to
install or update like it is on my Linux box.

Python should just be a exe and I can just use pip.

~~~
pjob
There's always chocolatey:

choco install python

[https://chocolatey.org/packages/python](https://chocolatey.org/packages/python)

------
vvanders
Does this fix the upper/lower case issue that plagues Win32 git
implementations?

------
canjobear
I thought this was going to be about a Git application for Windows 2.5 :(

